# Maggots VS Wax Worms



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I've heard/read a lot of folks using jigs tipped with maggots. 

How do you think tipping with wax worms would work? I usually fish the Vermillion coming up from Mansfield, don't really know anyplace to purchase maggots around here, wax worms readily available.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

personally I have never used them but I know guys that like them better than maggots .... some guys use pieces of worm too... all I can say is try it and see how ya do with them


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I use both. Some days fish seem to prefer one or the other. The gulp ones work good too


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Wax worms for slow water. Maggots for fast water.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I've done well with both but maggots are tougher and harder for panfish to steal.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They work the same. The maggots stay on better. However if fishing crowded places try using butter worms. Sometimes they work better.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I fished butterworms but never caught anything. Just thought they didnt work. Have to give em o go again


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Used both and have caught fish on both. Do you want fish or chicken? Sometimes they'll let ya know what they want. Neither are a bad option.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

gulp maggys in white


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ive tried the gulp maggys, they work ok but still like the real ones better... but there are those days when one thing works better than anything else


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I've heard/read a lot of folks using jigs tipped with maggots.
> 
> How do you think tipping with wax worms would work? I usually fish the Vermillion coming up from Mansfield, don't really know anyplace to purchase maggots around here, wax worms readily available.


Call Petsmart in Ontario, I bought maggots there last year during ice season


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

TDD11 said:


> Call Petsmart in Ontario, I bought maggots there last year during ice season


Called today, they don't have them.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Harbor bait and tackle sells maggots


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Sometimes I put 3 maggots on and a waxworm... more scent can't hurt. Caught them Monday like that!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I put two or 3 wax worms on bigger jigs.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

A jig without maggots works perfectly fine


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

Walmart down my way carry maggots year round. Ray


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

A lot of the bait shops down here sell meal worms, I’ve never tried them as
Wax worms is the only thing I use for blue gills.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Tube jigs get two waxies. Maggots if I can’t get wax worms. Hair jigs don’t get tipped. No need in my experience. The hair action is the attractant.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Reporting back, went to Vermillion yesterday, fished spawn sacs first, twenty or so drifts later I thought, heck I'm going to try one of my new jigs. 

Put pink and white on, tipped with a couple waxies from WallyMart, second cast ...FISH ON. Three casts later......FISH ON. LOL then that was about it for the remainder of the day. 

We finished up at a popular spot, I put the jig back on thinking surely it should produce there....nope, they liked the spawn sacs better. You never know.


----------

